# Investing in Funds



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I saw an advert on tv about Nutmeg ? 

Does anybody have investment Isa ? or pay into a managed fund etc

I am looking to do something a) for myself and b) for the kids 

also seen property partner ? 

Any Suggestions ?


----------



## Minimiller (Jan 20, 2017)

Also seen this yesterday when looking at ISAs for our first property.

Let me know if you find anything out I'll have a further look tonight


----------



## Chamment (Mar 2, 2017)

I have an isa with iii. They have model portfolios to invest in, depending on your attitude to risk.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Chamment said:


> I have an isa with iii. They have model portfolios to invest in, depending on your attitude to risk.


It's not just attitude to risk, though, it's also affordability of risk, IMHO


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I've an isa with old mutual, it was managed to begin with but my ifs changed status so they could no longer manage it. Since then it's remained invested in one fund. It's put on around 33% in 10 years. I've had to withdraw some recently though.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

I have a stocks and shares isa with Hargreaves lansdown.

You can either choose a portfolio they suggest based on inherent risk and how much you want to invest or like me pick and invest in your own funds all under the tax free isa umbrella.
All seems to work pretty well,never had any problems with them, buy and sell trades seem to be carried out quickly and customer services when i've had to use them have been pretty good, it's doing i believe a bit better than most other investments.

Hope it helps.


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Anyone thinking of using nutmeg might want to take advantage of the offer on the MoneySavingExpert website.

_Until 11.59pm on Friday 31 March, new customers to Nutmeg who open a stocks & shares ISA via this Nutmeg* link can earn £200 cashback if they invest a min £500 in month one and then a min £100/month for 11 months. You'll need to invest the £500 lump sum and set up a direct debit for the first £100 monthly contribution before Friday 31 March to be eligible for the cashback.

You'll get the cashback after three months and you can withdraw it straightaway. However, you'll need to keep the investment for the full 12 months - otherwise Nutmeg will deduct £200 before paying your money back.

You'll be investing in a fully managed portfolio based on the level of risk you're willing to take (Nutmeg will ask you a couple of questions to assess your risk profile).

For anyone investing less than £100k, the total charges will be around 1% (management fees and fund manager charges), meaning if you were to invest the minimum of £1,600 your fees will be about £16.

This offer is only available to the first 2,500 customers.
_


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

WHIZZER said:


> I saw an advert on tv about Nutmeg ?
> 
> Does anybody have investment Isa ? or pay into a managed fund etc
> 
> ...


Before doing any ISA have you thought toping up you pension contributions as you gain immediately you marginal income tax rate.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> I saw an advert on tv about Nutmeg ?
> 
> Does anybody have investment Isa ? or pay into a managed fund etc
> 
> ...


I have a shares ISA with Barclays, but been put off by funds a bit as they are more long term and the price spread does seem to be wide. So not so easy to trade.

I like to dabble a bit but have left most for a while now and just reinvested the dividends.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I have an investment fund for my son with Hargreaves lansdown, it's currently getting a return of 12%


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Jack said:


> I have an investment fund for my son with Hargreaves lansdown, it's currently getting a return of 12%


To clarify your post - I suspect it has produced a 12% return over a certain period (the last 12 months?). "Currently getting a return of 12%" implies that this will continue into the future, whereas your "return" could be wiped out if the market collapsed tomorrow.

I am not anti funds (far be it), but people need to be clear what they are investing in, and the risks they are exposed to .

FWIW, few funds consistently beat the market over the medium term (especially when taking into account the fees charged on managed funds). For that reason I tend to invest in "tracker" type funds with their much lower fee structure.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> To clarify your post - I suspect it has produced a 12% return over a certain period (the last 12 months?). "Currently getting a return of 12%" implies that this will continue into the future, whereas your "return" could be wiped out if the market collapsed tomorrow.
> 
> I am not anti funds (far be it), but people need to be clear what they are investing in, and the risks they are exposed to .
> 
> FWIW, few funds consistently beat the market over the medium term (especially when taking into account the fees charged on managed funds). For that reason I tend to invest in "tracker" type funds with their much lower fee structure.


It's a junior stocks and shares ISA, CF Woodford Equity Income. Over the period of it running it has a 12% gain in it's value, yes this could go down depending on the market. However it is a long term investment, my son is 2 and won't be getting it until he's at least 16. I do expect there will be gains and losses over the life of the investment. He also has a bank savings account and so far the Junior ISA is proving to be far better. The savings account is safer but with the intent of this running for a long period I am happy to take a bit more risk for a better gain.

The annual management charge is 0.45% for the year (maximum £45)

In the ISA I have paid in £2,689, it's current value is £3037 (12.93% gain)


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Jack said:


> It's a junior stocks and shares ISA, CF Woodford Equity Income. Over the period of it running it has a 12% gain in it's value, yes this could go down depending on the market. However it is a long term investment, my son is 2 and won't be getting it until he's at least 16. I do expect there will be gains and losses over the life of the investment. He also has a bank savings account and so far the Junior ISA is proving to be far better. The savings account is safer but with the intent of this running for a long period I am happy to take a bit more risk for a better gain.
> 
> The annual management charge is 0.45% for the year (maximum £45)
> 
> In the ISA I have paid in £2,689, it's current value is £3037 (12.93% gain)


Just for info, the fund you have invested in returned 13.26% over the last 12 months. Not a bad return.

However a fund tracking the FTSE100 share index has returned 24% over the last 12 months, and will have a fee structure that is at least equal to or cheaper than the managed fund.

I maintain (and so does Warren Buffett) that managed funds rarely beat the market on a consistent basis, and charge you more for the privilege!. :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I'll need to have a look into that, thanks.


----------

